# nvidia-driver (from port) 9.0 RC3 won't install



## mkmitchell (Dec 22, 2011)

I just did a fresh install of 9 RC3. I installed xorg from ports. I attempt to install nvidia driver from /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver. I run: [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]
It makes fine but:


```
===>  Installing for nvidia-driver-285.05.09
===>   nvidia-driver-285.05.09 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
===>  linux_base-f10-10_4 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
```


Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Dru (Dec 22, 2011)

Either install emulators/linux_base-f10

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html

Then:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make clean install clean
```

Or, uncheck the Linux compatibility in the driver (which I wouldn't recommend for a desktop.)

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make config clean install clean
```


----------



## mkmitchell (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you very much. I had to run [cmd=]kldload linux[/cmd] then I installed the linux-base. then went on with your further instructions.

Afterwards I had to run [cmd=]kldload nvidia[/cmd]

I put 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 in my rc.conf. After this it worked. Solved.

Thank you very much.


----------



## mkmitchell (Dec 22, 2011)

I restarted my system and 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 in rc.conf did not work. It says to place it in /boot/loader.conf but that file doesn't exist.

Suggestions on how to get the nvidia module loaded at boot?


----------



## darcsis (Dec 22, 2011)

as root, execute:

```
echo 'nvidia_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```


----------



## mkmitchell (Dec 22, 2011)

Worked great.  Thank you very much.

I always worry about adding a file that isn't here but most of the time it seems like that is the correct thing to do.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2011)

It isn't there because it is a file that overrides (or adds to) entries present in /boot/defaults/loader.conf (which should never be edited directly).

P.S. please format your posts.


----------

